# Paramount in a Dumpster



## SirMike1983 (Dec 13, 2016)

A member of another bike group I am in mentioned finding this bike in a dumpster, headed to the trash. They evidently were not sure what they had. It's an early Paramount touring model. He brought it back to road-going condition.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelmucha/sets/72157673948256033




IMG_6999 by Michael M, on Flickr


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 13, 2016)

What a find


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 13, 2016)

Incredible score!


----------



## beatcad (Dec 13, 2016)

you dont get any luckier than that


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 13, 2016)

Oh that would have been a sad day if that bike was scrapped. Awesome he saved it, now roadworthy again!!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 13, 2016)

One mans trash...


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 14, 2016)

Wow,what a save that was . Beautiful bike,He did a great job bringing it back to life . Oh how I would love to find a Paramount like that .


----------



## froze (Dec 27, 2016)

What a save indeed, I'm glad you got there before the trash truck came!


----------



## bikiba (Dec 27, 2016)

He did a nice job on the restore.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 27, 2016)

It's fun just looking at the pictures. Thanks for posting.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2016)

Can you imagine a bike like that getting crushed in the compactor?
Wow!
Super lucky for both the bike and the owner.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 28, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Can you imagine a bike like that getting crushed in the compactor?
> Wow!
> Super lucky for both the bike and the owner.




Yes, that well sums up my view - would be a shame to have something like this Paramount crunched up in a landfill or recycled as scrap. The early bikes are uncommon today.


----------

